# Thinking of getting a kraftwerk puppy...thoughts?



## G1selle (Oct 8, 2013)

So I have never had a german shepherd before and I have been looking into getting one for awhile now. I came across the kraftwerk dogs in my research. I have seen a lot of negative reviews but I was wondering if there was anyone who has had a good experience with one of these dogs and would be willing to share your experience with me. Thanks


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

It is not the dogs usually that are the problem - it is the pricing and the business practices whenever there are any questions or issues that are what is cautionary about Kraftwerk.

You can find a pup of similar quality for half the price from a hands on breeder who hand raises their litters rather than one from a large commercial facility. A breeder who cares about the pups and will be there for questions and support for you.

Lee


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

If you've seen a *lot* of negative reviews why even keep looking at them?? There are so many good breeders, with stellar reviews.....If I was reading a lot of mixed reviews, including hugely overpriced (quick search on here lead me to that conclusion), I would be on to the next....but that's just me.


----------



## G1selle (Oct 8, 2013)

The price isn't an issue and I have had no problems with communicating with the trainers at kraftwerk so far. I am looking for a dog who is trained as I would have no idea where to start and a dog I can count on for protection as I have been a victim of assault before - that's what drew me to this company in the first place. Again if people have one of their dogs I would love to hear from you or if there are other breeders anyone can recommend that would match my criteria then I am open to suggestions


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

It's not that the dog's are "unaffordable" it's that there is nothing about them to warrant that price tag. You can get, as Lee said, just as good of dogs for less....that alone tells me something about the kennel...it's about the money....not the dogs....I could be wrong...but that's first impression, and I haven't heard of them before this thread.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

I kind of want to half-facetiously say "talk to myco." He has, I think, been considering whether to get into training and selling green dogs, and he knows protection work, so he might be able to help you out.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

see PMs for a few thoughts and recommendations

Lee


----------



## AXO (Sep 25, 2013)

G1selle said:


> The price isn't an issue and I have had no problems with communicating with the trainers at kraftwerk so far. I am looking for a dog who is trained as I would have no idea where to start and a dog I can count on for protection as I have been a victim of assault before - that's what drew me to this company in the first place. Again if people have one of their dogs I would love to hear from you or if there are other breeders anyone can recommend that would match my criteria then I am open to suggestions


I know you said you were new to German Shepherds and wanted to purchase a trained protection dog because you were a victim of an assault. I hope you are prepared. Protection Trained German Shepherds and all Protection Trained Dogs will require constant training through out their lives. I know because I have owned 2. You cant just purchase a trained dog and he is done. You will be required to work with your trainer so as you and the dog can get acclimated to each other. Most Trainers are professionals. The dog will work off of his handler. Your dog needs to learn your body language as you to his or hers. It is very demanding, but also extremely rewarding. It was a full time job for the first four to five years of their lifes. You will have to be Alpha and have control of your dog at all times. If you loose control, someone can get seriously hurt and you can be sued. In Florida forget about getting home owners insurance with a Protection trained dog. 
I hope Kraftwerks explained everything to you. A Fully Trained protection dog can cost well over $6,500.00. I am sure you can find some for less, but are they proven.

Just wanted to give you a heads up on what to expect. I was, but my family was not at first.  Good Luck and Please keep us posted.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

There are breeders that may have an older dog that is a wash from their program or one that they have had returned for whatever reason. 
They won't charge several thousand because they are in it for the dog, not so much the $. 
I know of one right now I'd take in a heartbeat(pay for) if I didn't already have a mature male living with me! He's drop dead gorgeous, has amazing pedigree and titled. There are dogs out there that are individually homed, worked and not a kennel dog taken out for training only. I'd wait and search out that type of dog before going with a big kennel such as Kraftwerk.


----------



## AXO (Sep 25, 2013)

My Last German Shepherd Sampson was a wash out for Animal agression. The trainer did not want to waste his time trying to train this out of him because he was in it for the $$$$$. Sampson turned out to be a Super companion, protectector and family member. I was able to train the animal aggression away in several months. Sampson still always stayed on lead because I didnt want to take any chance, but he turned out to be a wonderful dog. He just needed to be socialized more


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

He wouldnt happen to be black...would he?



onyx'girl said:


> There are breeders that may have an older dog that is a wash from their program or one that they have had returned for whatever reason.
> They won't charge several thousand because they are in it for the dog, not so much the $.
> I know of one right now I'd take in a heartbeat(pay for) if I didn't already have a mature male living with me! He's drop dead gorgeous, has amazing pedigree and titled. There are dogs out there that are individually homed, worked and not a kennel dog taken out for training only. I'd wait and search out that type of dog before going with a big kennel such as Kraftwerk.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> He wouldnt happen to be black...would he?


oh, yea!


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> oh, yea!


Came across him by accident while surfing around. Was drooling over his ped earlier. I love Belschik and always wanted something out of him.

Back to the topic. I know one Kraftwerk male, he has "it". I will buy him if its the last thing I do..lol..owner doesnt want to part with him but Ill bide my time. 


Would never buy from them direct though.


----------



## K.Creek (Apr 7, 2013)

wolfstraum said:


> It is not the dogs usually that are the problem - it is the pricing and the business practices whenever there are any questions or issues that are what is cautionary about Kraftwerk.
> 
> You can find a pup of similar quality for half the price from a hands on breeder who hand raises their litters rather than one from a large commercial facility. A breeder who cares about the pups and will be there for questions and support for you.
> 
> Lee


This! ^ I have a Kraftwerk female and you can PM me with questions...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

If that black dog is the one I think it is....that might be a good prospect !!!! He was a gorgeous puppy!

Lee


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I have met one Kraftwerk dog. Gorgeous. Great temperament. Serious health issues and the dog was euthanized young.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

wolfstraum said:


> If that black dog is the one I think it is....that might be a good prospect !!!! He was a gorgeous puppy!
> 
> Lee


I think plans are in motion for that dog already...hope it is a great future for him.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

If you are serious about Kraftwerk, I would look around first there are a lot of breeders who uses their dog's in their breeding program. I believe they are a lot cheaper too. I remember years ago when they were just charging $2500 for their puppies.


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

I have a kraftwerk male, just turned 12 months. Everyone will always post bad or what they think is bad. I will say this, there is no Guarantee with a dog. No breeder no matter how hard they try can always produce dogs that never might gave an issue. Now, most people get upset when they get that dog. Ok I understand that, but as long as what is stated in contract is upheld, that's all that counts. Problem is most don't want to hear that when they are already attached to the dog they have. As long as you get Wayne he will work with you as long as you are respectful as you should be. Now his contracts are set to protect the breeder. Just follow what it states and you will be fen.
My dog is amazing personality, very neutral with no noise fear, can take anywhere and has amazing drive durring play and training. He figures things out very fast. I thought I had a problem with his hips, turned out to be pano. I called kraftwerk, got wayne and he was very helpful. I followed a colostrum diet and it cleared up right away. 
Now kraftwerk does offer protection dogs that he breeds that the whole point is to be a family dog first. In fact very good article has just been written in a gun issue. I would put his training over anyone. Most just get mad about his prices. But to me if you can afford it and I could then go that way. Everyone I talked to that took his tour said amazing things plus the new trainers are really good. Fly out and take a look. Sounds like you want a grown dog anyway so you will know what your getting. Also take a handlers corse as with any animal you need to work at ll times to keep a bond and both happy. No bad dogs only bad owners


----------

